# what do you think about this breeder?



## Kai (Oct 27, 2010)

www.blueridgelane.com 

Just wondering if these would be quality pups


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought it was really hard to figure out which dog is which, if they have titles etc. Did you happen to watch the 5th video on this page? 
It's the one called, N-008 Henry von der Dunieschenke.

German Shepherds - Blue Ridge Lane Farm-German Shepherds & Pembroke Welsh Corgis

Sorry, to me there's nothing fluid about the way the majority of those dogs walk.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know about the dogs themselves but I'm not very impressed the breeder. Their dogs "don't need leashes"..."best in the world"...those are some pretty big claims and that was only on the first page.

1) DO they have a contract?
2) Do they guarantee genetic conditions for life? Not just a 2 year contract on hips?

Look for things like that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would definately LOOK ELSEWHERE.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm really not impressed at all by the way their dogs look or move.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, here's a quote from the site-*We talk to the dogs like they are children and they know all of the commands such as: "Get in the house" "Get in the truck" "Go Potty" "Do you want to go out?" "Get your toy" "Get your stick" "Go to bed" etc. Roxy also "sings" on command * My cat knows these phrases, as should any dog that spends time in most households.
Seriously, and this is about the dog that they are "trying to track down her papers" and have bred her already.
I didn't see anywhere that they do any training or testing (other than the above potty and stick skills). 
Next...


----------



## Concerned (May 3, 2012)

*Go Elsewhere*

I personally would recommend anyone looking at this breeder to go elsewhere. Personally the dog I purchased had numerous problems including genetic skin issues. I also believe that that sire may pass on soft ears. Again these are my personal opinions from my experience


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm no expert but I am not impressed. The traits she is bragging on in her dogs are things that Koda learned by six months. I also think it's fishy that they bred a female who is not registered. I am curious to know where these dogs have been and, if they're so incredible, why I have never heard anything about them. If they were the best dogs in the world they would be far more wellknown (one would think). The lack of a contract or any guarantee rather than a 2 yr hip guarantee kind of throws me off as well. I agree with everyone else lol.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

*$850-$1250-The price depends on which bitch you are purchasing from.*



Might as well just pay the extra little bit and get from a proven breeder..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd pass as well.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd pass. Some of their dogs are very pretty but you can get the same quality dog at a rescue or shelter. Or you could pay a little more for a breeder who health tests and has proven temperament.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This thread is from 2010.


----------



## tmoney12345 (May 3, 2012)

*pass*

First, let's not judge these poor dogs because they are living with these people!

* ***Removed by MOD *** *. My Female is out of one of the papered bitches. She is wonderful! I feel fortunate! Correct ears, GCC certified, working on doing aggility currently, and I feed all my dogs grian free food. (My female isn't into bite work and I am NOT GOOD for tracking- she is) 

* ***Removed by MOD - Negative comments not allowed, PM poster for info if desired. *** *.


----------

